# Garage Find, 1968 GTO, My First GTO



## ScottVDB (Aug 12, 2013)

Found this sitting in a garage, women got it from her Dad when he passed. This car is all original exept the paint. 82k miles on it. Power everything, AC. Solid as a rock. Never been out of the garage.


----------



## SDBA292 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pictures???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice find, but I agree, this thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## Downtownbrown (Sep 9, 2013)

How did the car get 82k miles if its "Never been out of the garage."
Hahaha, just kidding. Sounds like a nice ride. Lets see some pics!


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

It should be illegal to post these kinda threads.

No pictures = Cool Story Bro


----------

